# New Puppy Does Not Like Walks



## CMG (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a new golden doodle puppy who is 16 weeks old and he seems to hate walking. For the last 2 weeks since I got him I have a hard time getting him to move once we go outside the front door as he just sits or lays down outside. I tried to start small but he seems to get worse each time. I basically have to lure him with food or pull him to get him to move. I can get him to go maybe 1-2 blocks but it takes forever and then he rushes ahead of me on the way back to get back to the house. He also seems very fearful of anything he sees that moves, especially other dogs.

Has anyone had this problem? I am not sure what to do as I feel like he is getting worse each time I take him out. But he has so much energy not sure what to do with him to get it out if he will not walk.


----------



## volito (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello and gradulations on new puppy. First question and just curious where did you get your little furry one from? Sounds like its critical stage/socializing didn't go to good. You are correct on going slow do not overwhelm the little one. What you have to do from now and most likely for a long time is start remedial socializing this puppy once we get him/her ok outside. 

First start with basic obedience sits , downs, stays, come And get them under Stimulis control with the cues listed. Train everyday in short sessions one thing at a time when puppy gets one and proofed move on to next. This will build his confidence up and make your walks/outside get easier over time. Now for outside take plenty of treats and don't go to far have to go slow take favorite toys and high value treats have to make it very fun. The emotion fear is one of the hArdest things to work on. 

Is puppy scared of noises? What does puppy do when sees other dogs runs home "lunges"? Cars? If your puppy is shutting down to all these Stimuli he/she is shutting down and really fearful. Would puppy take high value treats when scared?

Ok Need some more input but please start on the obedience in the house at first. I would also take puppy outside the door before shuts down and HIGH value treats and when anything in the environment moves feed. Small sEssions right outside door not far. Come in before puppy shuts down. 

Also look at the calming jackets there are two I believe on the market as of now. Works for some dogs. They also have CDs with piano music with city sounds to DS/CC or habituate to the sounds. 

Roll up your sleeves and start training  
Shutting down is a trainers term when a dog is very fearful and trying to get away and hide. Like many have seen with thunderstorms a good way to tell is it won't eat it's favorite trEats. Do not try and train in that situation they aren't learning. Key is play and train inside then just go outside for even a second or two reward and back in and build up duration. Want dog to associate good things out there.


----------



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

My puppy was a little shy with other dogs and people when I first brought him home. I signed him up for puppy classes and made sure I exposed him to new people, places and things frequently. While he can still be timid around larger dogs, he greets small dogs, other puppies, and every person he sees enthusiastically now. The only downside is that walks have become less about trying to get away from "OMG scary thing" to "OMG look something new, maybe it has a treat for me!"


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree, is he scared of being outside. Also, is the ground hot?


----------



## Puppy0226 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have the same issue with my 4 month Shihtzu. She isn't scared of anything or anyone or any dogs but she will stop and stare for everything and everyone. We've walked the same block for 6 weeks now and it's still like the first time she has seen it lol. She is easily distracted and won't walk. Any tips?


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Have your tried taking him for a walk when it's dark, or almost dark? My beyond fearful poodle, Potsie, does better at night, when there's less stimuli, noise, light, etc. 

I agree with the above advice, regarding beginning sit, stay, etc. training. Regarding walks, I started with walks around the backyard first, which took awhile b/c he's terrified of leashes, ropes, etc. (he suffered serious abuse in his former life). What treats are you using? Tiny pieces of hotdog (1/2 the size of your pinkie fingernail or smaller) can be very enticing to some dogs. Be patient. Potsie still has meltdowns and I've had him for 2 years now. Since your pup hasn't been abused, your dog should come around much sooner! Good luck!!


----------



## CMG (Aug 1, 2012)

All- thanks for the advice. I actually am going around today to look at training classes and plan to start him in one next week. To answer a few questions, I got him from a breeder who put him through a 6 week training program before he came here (so he was 15 weeks when I got him). The trainer told me he was a fine happy socialized puppy when he was at her house so not sure what the reason is that he is so unhappy outside. But I will take is slow. The funny thing is if i make him way a few blocks, he will turn around and walk perfectly back home so he knows how to walk. He just does not want to. But thanks for all the tips.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmmm...have you tried taking him by car to a different place away from home to start your walk? We used to call horses that did this "barn rats". They'd poke along leaving the barn, but eagerly walk back to the barn after their workouts - lol!


----------



## Jenness (May 7, 2012)

Puppy0226 said:


> I have the same issue with my 4 month Shihtzu. She isn't scared of anything or anyone or any dogs but she will stop and stare for everything and everyone. We've walked the same block for 6 weeks now and it's still like the first time she has seen it lol. She is easily distracted and won't walk. Any tips?


This happened to my pup too around this same age. If she saw someone outside in the yard or playing she would stop and sit/lay down and just STARE. It's kind of embarrassing I know but just a stage. When she does this just stop and wait it out once she looses interest and looks up at you, then give her a treat and say "good girl, lets go". It teaches them when they give you eye contact and focus on you then good things happen. Also works to desensitize them from distractions. That's what works for me and Bella only did this for a month or so...


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My pup walked like a champ for the first week he was allowed after his vax, then decided he was not going to go on walks anymore. No idea why. He is VERY well socialized, has been through two training classes, we've spoken to his trainer about it and she has no idea. When he wants to, he will walk. He likes walking at the park more than walking at home, and will generally do at least one good lap at the park. For a while though he refused to do that too, so we just would find a nice bench and sit and watch the world go by. He would get deliriously happy any time another dog or person walked by, then he'd lay down again. Eventually he'd decide he wanted to check some stuff out, and we'd meander around. Eventually he got back to where sometimes he'll walk like a champ, and other days, he just wants to hang with his dog friends. We took him out of town with us to my college reunion and he had to do a lot of walking on campus, and he had no issues at all, up and down hills, in and out of buildings, through large crowds, he was happy as a clam! I've just been trying to go at his pace, and walk when he feels like it, and get exercise other ways (run in the yard) when he doesn't.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

We had the same issue with our girl when we first brought her home. She hated walks, she would either stand there and do nothing or just lay down on the spot. A few things that worked for us:

First and fore most helpful was adding a 2nd dog to our walks, her playmate. This gave her added confidence.

Another thing we did is use kibble to bribe her to walk a few steps at a time, this had limited success. When ever she got to a point where she would no longer walked I picked her up and walked her a few steps to get over that mental hump. 

She eventually improved but it was a gradual process, she became better the older she got and the more experience she obtained. It is a long process, you have to take baby steps at first but she will undoubtely improve. Best of luck.


----------



## volito (Oct 14, 2010)

CMG said:


> All- thanks for the advice. I actually am going around today to look at training classes and plan to start him in one next week. To answer a few questions, I got him from a breeder who put him through a 6 week training program before he came here (so he was 15 weeks when I got him). The trainer told me he was a fine happy socialized puppy when he was at her house so not sure what the reason is that he is so unhappy outside. But I will take is slow. The funny thing is if i make him way a few blocks, he will turn around and walk perfectly back home so he knows how to walk. He just does not want to. But thanks for all the tips.


You got your little guy close the the end of the puppy critcal stage "did you call breeder and ask them for advise (just curious - i would)? Yes start slow as advose above "and back yard if you have one is awesome idea instead of front.

When you walk a few blocks and you say dog walks fine back is it a fast pace near end of leash? is tail and head down? how is dogs body langauge on way back?


----------



## CMG (Aug 1, 2012)

volito said:


> You got your little guy close the the end of the puppy critcal stage "did you call breeder and ask them for advise (just curious - i would)? Yes start slow as advose above "and back yard if you have one is awesome idea instead of front.
> 
> When you walk a few blocks and you say dog walks fine back is it a fast pace near end of leash? is tail and head down? how is dogs body langauge on way back?


Volito, thanks for the reply. He actually is doing a little better now, and I get him to go out farther, I get the feeling he was not socialized well. But on the way back he is just the opposite. He pulls forward and tries to rush home. Also about the breeder, I did talk to them but they were not much help. I am trying to get him in a training class as we must be comical to watch on our walks.


----------



## volito (Oct 14, 2010)

CMG said:


> Volito, thanks for the reply. He actually is doing a little better now, and I get him to go out farther, I get the feeling he was not socialized well. But on the way back he is just the opposite. He pulls forward and tries to rush home. Also about the breeder, I did talk to them but they were not much help. I am trying to get him in a training class as we must be comical to watch on our walks.


Yes sounds like fear and critical stage wasn't that good. Doest sound like a good breeder also. Yes just keep working with our little one it would build confidence, nothing overwhelming. Your looking for your puppy to start to investigate things and build up a bounce back time which is zero now because sounds like puppy is shutting down on your walks. Please search out a good school and don't force your puppy into working in a classroom experience it's not going to help if he/she shuts down. You want it to be positive experience. 
If it is a good school and your dog shuts down maybe you can work with trainer on a plan to go slow. Maybe show up for class spend few minutes going in and out and DS slowly to environment. IF your puppy shuts down its useless to stay an hour for 6 to 8 weeks puppy isnt going to I learn nothing in my opinion. Let us know how puppy reacts in class. 

And NO aversive techniques at all if trainer suggest any type of aversive advise, or tells you your dog is not obeying you ge in his face RUN RUN. 

Good luck have patience your little one will show improvement


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

hello...tilly the yorkie here.....i'ts a big world out there and when i first went out i looked around and saw nothing but new stuff. my human was always making high pitch sounds and wagging her hands at other humans.. i didnt know that many other dogs so i just stuck to my human and hoped for the best. i was usually happy to be back in the kitchen till one day my human took me to a big field and saw 2 pugs. i asked my human if i could go say hello and she let me off my lead to say hi... we chatted for a while and the older pug told me the field was safe.
that was 2 years ago ind i haven't looked back much since... i still go back and check my human is ok but mostly i bounce around in the long grass and play with my tennis ball


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

It sounds like things are moving forward for you, but I can chime in and say that my dogs did not enjoy walks until they were 6-8 months old. 

I would sometimes stand out in front of the house with them on the leashes, watching the world go by.

Now, at 1 year old, when the leash comes out they do a happy dance!


----------

